

Google+ Ripples for Dalai Lama hangout - xtacy
https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=JavTTDqMMUh

======
ChuckFrank
This is absolutely fantastic news. Data visualization is one of the great
promises of our unfolding information revolutions.

I have also been fascinated by what choices Mr. Page was going to bring, when
he described Google's future with fewer arrows, but more wood behind them. Add
to this, that they are now aware of their 'platform' deficiency, it's going to
be incredibly enlightening to watch how Google allocates that wood to increase
the power of their individual arrows.

It appears that Ripples is a great start on both the promise of better
information, and the promise of a higher caliber platform.

------
kprobst
Interesting but a good example of how Google+ is made for geeks, by geeks.
Social is about mom and dad and my sister, not me. I get this, it's cool, but
it's confusing and useless to them. It seems to me Google keeps missing the
point and as long as that happens they simply won't be able to pull people off
Facebook.

~~~
pratikjhaveri
The tool isn't so much for the individual user but for the marketers and
content creators that are on the platform and will join in the future.

Hopefully people start to realize that Google+ isn't about Facebook....it
continues to be a great social layer over everything Google does.

If the "point" of social networks was simply viewed in the narrow sense of
Facebook, then Twitter wouldn't be around either.

------
jasondavies
Looks like they're using some kind of sunflower phyllotaxis for placement.
Especially obvious when you zoom in.

